# "System Tool" antivirus hoax



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I accidentally posted this in the Admin forum first. Be warned, this is a nasty virus going around. It will pop up as a virus detection warning with a fake "System Tool" antivirus program that makes you believe that it is being isolated and removed. It isn't. 

I went ahead and took the computer to the comp. shop and they said it's a brand new nasty virus from Russia that you can get from almost anywhere. BTW, I was browsing HT when it popped up.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You probably caught it from an infected ad; there's a post in the Admin forum related to this. And yeah, it's rather nasty.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

It just popped up on my screen while browsing HT. I haven't been on any other site.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I DO browse, and I got this stupid thing. I "think" I got rid of it by finally doing a system restore from September. It hasn't reared it's ugly head yet.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

System restore has saved my bacon many a time!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Got it gone thank goodness!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Seen this a couple times already, you are right, it is very nasty but you can get rid of.
MalwareBytes will find it immediatly, but you have to pause the scan and get rid of it or it shuts down malwarebytes before the scan is done.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i had to remove it from my friends pc, i reformatted her pc to rid of any re-install files of the virus, and then created a new restore point, so she can fix it herself.


----------

